# Feeding green beans



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 16, 2017)

I just discovered a stash of green beans growing under my grape vines.
I planted them and forgot them.
Now that my grape vines have gone dormant for the winter. I've discovered a lot of green beans.
Is there any reason why I can't feed some to my Redfoot?
Is there a toxicity or anything I'm not aware of?


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2017)

I feed green beans to all my species.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 17, 2017)

I placed a small stack of them out in the pen. They've been trampled on, but it didn't look like anyone had eaten them.
I'll look later.
Thanks


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 17, 2017)

I thought that i remembered reading somewhere that they were bad for red foots...?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't know where I got it from. . . it's just one of those old, old things that seems to be stored away in my memory bank, but it is my understanding that most reptiles have a hard time digesting or getting the nutrients from legumes, grains, etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 18, 2017)

They ate a few.
So that's what I'll give them..... A few.
Today it was cactus, purslane, hibiscus leaves, flowers and a half dozen beans and an overly ripe banana.
Exactly what was growing within 20 feet of the enclosure.
I gave away most of the beans to neighbors.


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 19, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They ate a few.
> So that's what I'll give them..... A few.
> Today it was cactus, purslane, hibiscus leaves, flowers and a half dozen beans and an overly ripe banana.
> Exactly what was growing within 20 feet of the enclosure.
> I gave away most of the beans to neighbors.


You might find that if you steam (cook) the beans, the tortoises will love them.
Or maybe not.
My green iguanas and redfoots love cooked kidney beans - an occasional treat.


----------



## Crowley25 (Mar 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> I feed green beans to all my species.


How do I prepare the fresh green beans for the turtles?


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2020)

Crowley25 said:


> How do I prepare the fresh green beans for the turtles?


I just feed them raw and whole. The tortoises bite off pieces.


----------



## Crowley25 (Mar 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> I just feed them raw and whole. The tortoises bite off pieces.


Oh ok ty so much ?


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 17, 2020)

String beans contain protein, so-called toxic lectins, and very low levels of saponins.

Cooking destroys lectins (and their nutrition binding effects).

If a healthy tort's diet is complete and varied, there's no reason to not include string beans in moderation. I would definitely refrain from making them the Main Course.


----------



## Ink (Mar 17, 2020)

My leopard eats them sparingly for 13 years. I then ,I too thought I read, recently not to feed them to the tortoise. Is there a certain species or age when not to feed them green beans?


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> If a healthy tort's diet is complete and varied, there's no reason to not include string beans in moderation. I would definitely refrain from making them the Main Course.



Agreed.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 17, 2020)

Ink said:


> My leopard eats them sparingly for 13 years. I then ,I too thought I read, recently not to feed them to the tortoise. Is there a certain species or age when not to feed them green beans?



Using them sparingly is likely fine across most demographics.

I might avoid them entirely in any animal who's health status is of concern (new, hatchling, diarrhea, regurgitation, dehydrated, nutritionally deprived/restricted/unvaried diet, extremely elderly, known health challenge that restricts protein intake or exacerbates malnutrition).


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2020)

Ink said:


> My leopard eats them sparingly for 13 years. I then ,I too thought I read, recently not to feed them to the tortoise. Is there a certain species or age when not to feed them green beans?


No. Any time is fine. Just feed it in moderation. I feed it to hatchlings, but small amounts and not very often at all. Maybe a few times a year. I like to feed everything under the sun to babies when possible. This makes it so that they eat anything once they go to their new homes. I introduce so many new foods so frequently that buyers of my babies tell me they eat new things the first time they see them, even if they've never seen that item before. In general, my babies don't see a repeat of the same foods for at least two weeks after they hatch.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I feed my Redfoots green beans often. They love them but then again there's not much they don't lol.


----------

